# RC for Agree



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Agree…

Staying off you tractor for another month or 6 weeks is
going to be a drag. Why not get Jody and Greg to rig you
up some kind of Radio Controlled setup for the tractor.
:tabletalk


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That's a great idea! I hope Randy has good insurance.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If it has power steering i think we could do it what do you think Greg#2 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Heck yea! The radio control would be the same. Just have to build some big actuators for the pedals and steering. Argee could chase his pigs with it after the mowing is done.:driving: 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

You could use this as a reference.

Luner Rover Controls Handbook 

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL...I seen a video on the www of a Nissan or Toyota car that was radio conrolled. The throttle would be easy, but I have no idea how they did the steering. That would be the hard part. It would have to be one seriously mean servo.

Nothing is impossible.  

Greg #2


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

By golly....you guys might be on to something!:furious:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorta like the monster garage episode where they made an RC car. Pretty cool idea.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I kinda like the part about chasin the pigs around.:lmao:


----------

